# coil framing nailer???



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

i finally decided to get a coil framing nailer ive soley been using stick my entire life and love them.i have a hitachi nr90ae and its truely an incredable nailer but the constant reloading when doing sheathing is kind of a pain.it would also be used as a backup framer as well. ive been doing research and it seems like the max cn89011 and the makita an901 have a lot of good reviews but if anyone has any other suggesstions id be open to them as well.the makita looks really nice but its 16" high as opposed to the max which is only 14-1/2 but the max is also a pound heavier. any recomendations would be a help. thanks


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

I use the Hitachi NV75AG they call it a light duty framing & siding gun but I have been running them for about 4 years now with no troubles lightweight & powerful. they are very strong IMO I run my compressor @ 150psi


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I too am buying a coil framing nailer this year. I have 2 stick nailer now, and feel the same as you do. Sucks loading them all the time. I researched all brands of coil nailer last week and I like the max. gonna go get it in a few weeks!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

It seems that on jobsites where coil nailers are used I have seen a lot of wasted coils. Guys step on them then dont bother to try and make them usable, just grab another one. I would use them if I was the only one using them.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Coil nailers are nice as far as reloading less often, but at 44 years old I dont mind standing up straight for 15 seconds to reload the stick nailers. Feels good to relax the back briefly. Besides I can carry more clips in my nailbag than I can coil nails.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

strathd said:


> .........I have seen a lot of wasted coils. Guys step on them then dont bother to try and make them usable, just grab another one..........





loneframer said:


> Besides I can carry more clips in my nailbag than I can coil nails.:thumbsup:


That is fact!!!

Way to many wasted coils. Way too much space taken up.

Other than that...... The coil is a Much better device all around based upon my limited but attentive experiences.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Being left handed makes loading the coil nailer much more awkward than stick nailers, even though they are both "right handed" design.:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have one hitachi coil .I got it for nailing floors ,sheeting. I also use it for framing.Seems like most guys want to use the stick guns.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the Bostich coil for sheathing and a little framing. It's a heavy gun but works non stop. Very reliable.
I use my Paslode stick for regular framing.


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

did u get a chance to look at the makita an901? if so what do u think? thanks for ur quick reply to my post


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

*re: coil nailer*

just want to say thanks to all for responding to my post quickly. all ur opions were very helpful.still havent made up my mind yet but narrowed it down to max or makita.with the expensive price tag on these nailers this is one thing i want to make sure i get right not to mention trying to return an item bought online is a nightmare.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

www.maxusacorp.com

max nailers are fabulous. From there brad nailers to HP system, finish nailers and framing nailers. Just hands down great guns.... IMO I ride The Max nuts....


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

*coil nailer*

u know what mike i think ur right max does make an awesome nailer i have the 890rh and it really is a nice tool the only thing is that its a tight fit between 16oc. but the first gun i always grab is the hitachi nr90ae its small,light, and has incredable power even in engineered material.u just have to get passed the hidious color.anyway i think im going to go with the max coil nailer. max has a good rep. and is a proven winner. thanks for the advice


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

just curious did get a chance to look at the makita and if so what do u think? if ur purchasing the max online what site r u looking at? the lowest price i found was 399 thanks


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

there is nothing like the ease of use from a paper collated stick nailer.

coils are good for fencing, decking, and when there is no risk of falling.

stick your a$$ 40ft in the air, harness or no harness, that fall would still suck. fire them out and get it done.

get a hitachi stick, and their coil too, and you consider that money well spent.

p.s.- when you shell out the dough, for gods sake read the instructions and maintence schedule, and keep up with it.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

get the hitachi...more power than a max


> *coil nailer*
> u know what mike i think ur right max does make an awesome nailer i have the 890rh and it really is a nice tool the only thing is that its a tight fit between 16oc. but the first gun i always grab is the hitachi nr90ae its small,light, and has incredable power even in engineered material.u just have to get passed the hidious color.anyway i think im going to go with the max coil nailer. max has a good rep. and is a proven winner. thanks for the advice


hitachi is putting out the new style nailers in the old color scheme.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

johndel1971 said:


> just curious did get a chance to look at the makita and if so what do u think? if ur purchasing the max online what site r u looking at? the lowest price i found was 399 thanks


Have used the Hitachi for years. 3 years ago a local Makita dealer gave us a Makita. We used it, until it got cold, kept jamming. Sent it back and they never could get it right.
We use Hitachi, can't remember with one, it lasts well and in years of framing, I would take the Hitachi. 
that being said, I have heard good things about the Max.


----------



## Burkk (Apr 8, 2008)

Mitchell Const. said:


> I use the Hitachi NV75AG they call it a light duty framing & siding gun but I have been running them for about 4 years now with no troubles lightweight & powerful. they are very strong IMO I run my compressor @ 150psi












You can also check out the NV83A2. 

Burkk


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

john5mt said:


> get the hitachi...more power than a max
> 
> 
> hitachi is putting out the new style nailers in the old color scheme.


What's up John? 

Thank Gosh! 

I didn't like the Green Monsters...they looked like toys.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I've used coil roofing nailer all my life. 

When I've used framers, they were mostly stick. 
But, when I used my first coil framer to do some production work,
I found them to be the best overall tool around. 

They are just ideal for production work. 

I'm not a framer by any means, but I imagine that they have their place 
in areas where access might be a problem.

I believe coild nailers are in the 5lb range? 
A full 2lbs lighter than stick nailers? 

Framers/Carpenters, where do stick nailers do better than coil nailers?

I would imagine that they'd have less jams?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

any decent stick nailer won't jamb unless the nails are crap. We got some that the plastic holding the nails together was brittle, and would shatter if you let the follower slam into the clips when reloading, creating a huge jamb. If you feed it quality nails however, you shouldn't have jambs.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TempestV said:


> any decent stick nailer won't jamb unless the nails are crap. We got some that the plastic holding the nails together was brittle, and would shatter if you let the follower slam into the clips when reloading, creating a huge jamb. If you feed it quality nails however, you shouldn't have jambs.



Hey T, 

I'm fanatical about using only quality nails in my guns. 
It's like putting leaded gas in a modern car to use cheap nails.
It might work, but it will mess up your engine eventually. 

I hate plastic/paper collated nails. I prefer wire-welded.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

We've been using the Hitachi NV83A2 for quite a few years and have had zero problems with them. I've tested the all the coil nailers and the Hitachi is my favorite. The Max is nice, but shoots slower, and the Makita is right there with the Hitachi, but a bit long.

I don't mind the weight of the Hitachi, but last year we bouht the Max HP system with 2 coild guns and they are just awesome. 

but that was when we were busy enough to pay for it. I probably wouldn't do that now.


----------

